# Qual é a temperatura perfeita para vocês ?



## abrantes (4 Jan 2008 às 21:47)

Olá a todos,..
Meu primeiro tópico com uma pergunta meio non-sense,...

Percebi que aqui temos pessoas dos mais variados lugares acredito que a maioria de Portugal mas também temos pessoas do Brasil e de outros lugares também.

Mas pensando sobre isso e sobre a diferença cultural e diria até genética de cada um dos participantes eu tive esta curiosidade de saber de cada um qual a temperatura que vcs mais gostam a que vcs se sentem melhor.

É claro que muitos podem exagerar e dizer que gostariam de estar a -30ºC ou numa praia a 40º mas isso seria evidentemente por um breve período.

Minha intenção é saber qual a temperatura que vcs mais se sentem bem e poderiam ficar indefinidamente nela,..

Bom a minha é 19ºC que para um carioca já é um frio mas eu acho muito agradável,..


----------



## abrantes (4 Jan 2008 às 21:50)

*Re: Qual é a temperatura perfeita para vc?*

E só para complementar, a pior temperatura que existe é qqer uma acima de 32º com MUITA umidade.
Se tiver pouca umidade fico tranquilo,... pode ir ate os 38º que eu guento hehe,...
Mas com muita umidade ai é sinistro,..ninguem suporta


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 22:05)

*Re: Qual é a temperatura perfeita para vc?*

Bom eu não tenho temperatura preferida só mesmo dentro de casa entre os 17ºC e 20ºC  (de Verão) e 23ºC e 25ºC (no Inverno).

Lá fora entre os -15ºC e 25ºC.

Mas como na meteorologia não existem preferências e amo tal ciência gosto de tudo


----------



## jpaulov (4 Jan 2008 às 22:25)

*Re: Qual é a temperatura perfeita para vc?*

o meu desconforto é mais com a húmidade do que propriamente com a temperatura. De qualquer forma, dou-me melhor com o frio do que com o calor. Para quem têm problemas respiratórios (asma e afins) as altas temperaturas associadas a volores extremos de húmidade são complicados...
O ideal é mesmo uns 20ºC e uma húmidade entre os 60%...


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Qual é a temperatura perfeita para vc?*

*+18ºC* acordado    e   *+21ºC* a dormir


----------



## T-Storm (4 Jan 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Qual é a temperatura perfeita para vc?*

Bom para mim, e agr vou parecer do contra, adoro a humidade no maximo! Com calor e com frio!  Quem me dera que o verão aqui por Lisboa para alem do calor tb tivesse mta humidade...

Agr temperatura ideal ou preferida, nao sei dizer...mas gosto especialmente de extremos!


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2008 às 23:11)

*Re: Qual é a temperatura perfeita para vc?*

Humm.. Eu sou um rapaz mais dado ao calor.
Mas para dormir prefiro o frio, para me enrolar ao cobertor.

Por isso, gosto de dias com 28-30ºC, e humidade a rondar os 45%
E noites frescas: 15ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Qual é a temperatura perfeita para vc?*

No Inverno, gosto de temperaturas exteriores de *0 ºC* ou menos.
No Verão, gosto de temperaturas exteriores mínimas de *24 ºC* e máximas de *40 ºC* ou mais.

Claro que dentro de casa não gosto destes valores de temperatura, mas adapto-me perfeitamente à temperatura interior se essa se situar entre os *15 ºC* e os *30 ºC*.


----------



## Teles (4 Jan 2008 às 23:41)

*Re: Qual é a temperatura perfeita para vc?*

eu no inverno gosto da temperatura a 8 graus com muito nevoeiro e de verão acima dos 35


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2008 às 10:39)

Eu gosto mais dos extremos de temperatura, por exemplo, abaixos dos *0ºC* no Inverno e acima dos *32ºC* durante o Verao.

Para dentro de casa prefiro dentro dos 17ºC ate aos 23ºC


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (6 Jan 2008 às 11:25)

Bem... para mim boas temperaturas é: 

inverno: extremos absolutos entre os -7ºC a 12ºC 

Verão: extremos absolutos entre os 15ºC a 25ºC

Gosto de dormir sem ter de transpirar que nem uma lagosta


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jan 2008 às 11:53)

Verao: Max - 38ºC Min: 25ºC

Inv: Min - 15ºC Max: 25ºC

de preferência sol quase sempre


----------



## Costa (6 Jan 2008 às 18:20)

Verão 40ºC/20ºC
Inverno 20ºC/13ºC


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2008 às 19:36)

Verão 25ºC-30ºC
Inverno 5ºC-10ºC

Refiro-me sempre às temperaturas máximas.


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2008 às 21:50)

Para uma boa qualidade de vida, gosto de temperaturas a rondar os 20ºC com sol. De resto gosto de temperaturas extremas excepto as de calor com as quais eu me dou muito mal.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2008 às 22:07)

Boas, para mim a temperatura ideal seria no verão a rondar os *30ºC* (máxima), coma humidade baixa e vento fraco (uma brisa...) e no inverno dias cinzentos, com muita humidade e neve e temperaturas máximas a rondar os *2ºC*

por mim seria *9 meses inverno, 3 meses inferno*!


----------

